
12 Coders Get Naked for a Good Cause - valtsu
http://coderswithoutclothes.org
======
benaston
Who says gender inequality doesn't have consequences?

------
exodust
Look how the light catches the delicate pubic hairs. The skin dry from too
much air-con and not enough moisturiser.

"I want a naked coder calendar" said nobody ever.

A better idea would have been to photograph coders at their messy workspaces,
or portraits of coders taken immediately after resolving a tricky bug. Or just
something that won't scare little kids.

~~~
rwmj
There's a series of videos of 30 Linux kernel developers in their workspaces
if you're interested:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04VpdhLccqk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04VpdhLccqk)

~~~
exodust
Yep interested, thanks.

------
hias
Are only male coders included or female as well?

------
sspross
OT: I'm wondering what that big screen in the back of the header video on
their company website is for and how it works.
[http://reaktor.com/](http://reaktor.com/)

~~~
larry_pi
It's a huge multi-user touchscreen. Nasdaq's got one as well:
[http://reaktor.com/work/nasdaq/](http://reaktor.com/work/nasdaq/) We (I work
at Reaktor) use it to keep tabs on our projects and see who's doing what:
[http://multitouch.reaktor.com/visual-asset-management-
tool](http://multitouch.reaktor.com/visual-asset-management-tool)

The actual screen is built by Multitaction
([http://www.multitaction.com/](http://www.multitaction.com/)) and Reaktor
creates custom software for it.

~~~
sspross
nice, thx larry!

------
72deluxe
Reminds me of that IT Crowd episode.

"Cavort!"

------
shiraabel
When the rowing team at Oxford does this they post the pictures on the
website.

~~~
fbbbbb
Let's admit it, we just want to see the pictures and compare them to
ourselves.

------
timbuckley
OK, but really, who is going to buy this? Reddit did something similar and it
was a disaster.

------
merpnderp
I saw this and was a bit sad "100% of the profits (post-shipping, post-tax)"

Does Finland tax charitable donations? Seems like governments would want to
encourage things like giving money to help kids with cancer.

~~~
edward
The Economist argues that it makes sense to tax charitable donations:
[http://www.economist.com/node/21556570](http://www.economist.com/node/21556570)

~~~
merpnderp
"The idea that the state should subsidise giving to good causes..."

Their argument starts with the idea that letting people keep their own money
is a subsidy, and that giving to charity is a form of personal consumption.

Those are non-starting opinions for lots of people, including me. The
government works for the people and taxes are the only equitable way for it to
generate income. And giving away to charity is the exact opposite of personal
consumption, since a person is helping society, not themselves, in ways they
find most meaningful.

Ugh, just turns my stomach "gives the wealthiest taxpayers a disproportionate
role in allocating public resources." A person's income is not a public
resource, it's their income, which we vote to tax a portion of.

~~~
x1798DE
I think it's reasonable to say that it's a subsidy to tax everything except
one thing, since it makes investment in that one thing relatively more
attractive than it otherwise would be.

~~~
merpnderp
But charities are, by their very definition, not an investment. The only
attraction is how you think it will help society.

This is a philosophical question at its heart, and really balances on is
government best at spending your labor, or are you?

------
sriram_malhar
Rebol with a cause.

------
vijayr
mindlessly clicked, so my fault, but NSFW tag would be nice

~~~
oliwarner
It would have been nice —having noticed your mindlessness after clicking— that
you not mindlessly comment too.

If you work at the sort of place where a "bit of knee" isn't tolerated, I
think you need to stop working in the Victorian times.

If you're just worried about the words, "without clothes" is in the title
here. That should be enough for anybody infer that there might at least be
discussion about nudity.

------
stefantalpalaru
> for a good cause

Right, because there's such a big market for calendars with naked coders. You
totally don't have to guilt-trip people into buying them with some leukemia
sap story.

------
swagv
Stole it from the Dice ads all over town

------
alexivanovs
But will it blend?

------
cafard
Isn't there an old Dilbert about this?

------
tosseraccount
But it's a hardware problem.

